# Living on Capri and working in Naples



## MareAzzuro

Hi, all

I come from Serbia I am considering moving to Capri. I would appreciate some info about the living costs and some other things. First of all, I plan to live on the island and I would like to know what are the rental costs of flats and houses for living not for a holiday. Nothing luxurious, just a normal place to live for a couple.

I am also very interested about the info on the Naples universities. I think that it could be very good solution to get a job there as a teacher of Serbian or sth at the Department for Serbian language and literature. Both University of Naples Federico II and L"Orientale are the options, but I would like to hear some first hand facts and impressions from people living in Naples. And of course, what could be approximate salaries. 

Thanks.


----------



## ischia123

Hi
I have a small house / appartment on the nearby Island of ischia, so not to sure if I am qualified to give you an answer. What you must remember, the 3 islands in the bay are small and houses are limited, this brings the prices up.....then when you factor in that they are a very popular tourist attraction....prices start high for both rental and buying. The other downside is that many of houses are out of the reach for young local couples.......Renting is the only option. Properties on the Islands are generaly small eg 30 to 50 square meters, and on Ischia prices start at around 500 euro for a bedsit. In Capri prices are more expensive.
Regarding uni...the first one is well established , the other is new and only been open a few years. On the work front the better option for pay ( tips ) is as a tourist guide on the Amalfi or sorrento
Good Luck 
Ischia123


----------

